# Trying to find a good doctor in Illinois



## wkedblonde (Oct 6, 2015)

I have been through 4 thyroid doctors. The last 2 I have seen have been at very repuable hospitals, Northwestern and University of Chicago, and they are the best of the 4, but I still feel like they arent taking my symptoms into account. Anyone have someone they can recommend?


----------

